# Looking for an inshore/bass fishing boat - Any advice?



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Any advice on a boat that would serve as both an inshore and bass boat, but would allow me to take the wife and 2 small kids out on a boat ride too?

I've always bass fished, and think I'd like something with a decent rear deck for anyone fishing with me.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I've got a Nauticstar 1810, bought it 3 years ago. I fish many lakes in Texas, but take it with me to Galveston & PCola every year. It is rated for 6 people and up to 115hp. Has both a front deck and rear deck. Suited for both bass fishing, bay water, open water to your comfort level, and both skiing and leisure dinner rides. Mine had a 90hp Honda 4 stroker and while in PCola this year had it in GOM out 18 miles, calm day no problems. They are mfg'ed in Miss. Give them a look!


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks,
I'm not familiar with Nautic Star. I looked it up, and I like the layout. How are the fold up seats? Is there any storage under them? 

How does it perform with a 90?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes, I have my motor battery, battery switch, and cutting board w/ extra clothes and towels on the left side. On the right is a full size plastic box (FedEx tote) with all kinds if stuff and an ammo tool kit. Seats are comfortable for sitting in and easy non slip backing to walk on when down. If you want some pics I'll be glad to shoot you some. Just pm me your email and I'll do it!


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

P.s. live well in between seats!
Honda is great...run it at 4500rpm gets about 28 mph and sips fuel. Has a 30 gal tank.


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

bfason, IMO- buying a boat is a huge decision and there is a ton of information that goes into making a smart one. Used or new? What sort of budget? How big? Will you be towing it? Is fishing more important or family cruising more important? Do you want something with a head on it? What kind of fishing will you be doing?

I've been looking for a while now and I still don't have it figured out. Every time I think I've got it all figured out, I think of something else that causes me to rethink everything.

I think budget is probably the best place to start.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

NoleAnimal said:


> bfason, IMO- buying a boat is a huge decision and there is a ton of information that goes into making a smart one. Used or new? What sort of budget? How big? Will you be towing it? Is fishing more important or family cruising more important? Do you want something with a head on it? What kind of fishing will you be doing?
> 
> I've been looking for a while now and I still don't have it figured out. Every time I think I've got it all figured out, I think of something else that causes me to rethink everything.
> 
> I think budget is probably the best place to start.


^^^yup. 
what I did was look on boattrader.com and some of the other online sites, then went to nautic star, pathfinder, sea hunt and MANY other boat web sites and then went looking in person. Someone on here said motor choice more important than boat manufacturer and there's a bit of truth in that. I wound up going Sea Hunt BX22BR boat with Yamaha 4 stroke 150. happy happy happy


----------



## NoleAnimal (Apr 3, 2014)

That BX22BR is on my short list. Nice boat. The Robalo 226 Cayman is well above anything else though. The problem is that it is too new for any used ones to be out there and I am not sure a new one is in the budget.


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

NoleAnimal said:


> That BX22BR is on my short list. Nice boat. The Robalo 226 Cayman is well above anything else though. The problem is that it is too new for any used ones to be out there and I am not sure a new one is in the budget.


I made 2 trips over to Alabama and crawled all over the Robalos. Great boats but I agree with you --- too new to have used ones on the market. That forward entry head space is a nice feature on the Bay Boats


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

Thinking 18'-22'. Primarily fishing. Front Trolling motor. nice front deck (accustomed to fishing from bass boat). Rear deck. decent storage. Jump seats appear to be a plus.

I like the layout of the Xpress H20B, but think that I'd prefer fiberglass. The Nautic Star mentioned above looks pretty close. Not sure what I think about kids riding behind me out of view though.


----------



## bfason (Oct 24, 2014)

18'-20'. 150hp or less


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

Skeeter zx2050 I have full windshield style. deep so kids can move around and not worry about falling in. drafts very little but can handle the gulf to. I run out 15-20 miles..and it hauls azz!


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

MY OPINION ONLY: If you're talking real bass fishing and crawling around in some of the tight, narrow skinny water spots we have around here - a Nautic Star may not perform as well as a Pathfinder or other "flats" type boats in that environment. However, a flats boat can handle true "inshore" fishing which MAY (rpt, MAY) not mean "5 - miles offshore."


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

look at what ranger has to offer. I used to have a ranger bay boat


----------



## salty_dawg (Mar 21, 2013)

I was in a similar situation not too long ago. If you want to PM me I can give you some advice. I've owned a NauticStar and now have a Pathfinder. It's hard to give you a good answer with the limited information you've offered.


----------

